# ارجووووو التوجيه



## ابوحمــــــــــــد (15 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ....
أنا متخرج من الثانوية السنة ذي...
أريد نبذة عن الهندسةالكهربائية والميكانيكية 
( دراستها وموادها وصعوبتها ومستقبلهاوالدراسات العليا ) ...الخ
---------------
اخيرا النصيحة في التخصص --------------
هندسةكهربائية اوميكانيكية 
---------------
وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابوحمــــــــــــد (18 أغسطس 2009)

النصيحة يا مهندسييييييييييييين


----------



## mnci (18 أغسطس 2009)

بالتوفيق لك وللجميع
.........................0


----------



## ابوحمــــــــــــد (28 أغسطس 2009)

النصيحة يامهندسييييييييين


----------



## ابن سينا (28 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
الإبن الكريم ابو حمد التخصص الذي تنوي دراسته يحدده مؤهلاتك ورغباتك ,وإن أردت النصيحة فضع سؤالك هذا في المنتديات التي ترغب في دراستها وسوف تجد أذانًا صاغية وأفواهًا ناصحة.
وفقك الله فيما تريد عمله.


----------

